# Puhekieli: palaa / polttaa



## Gavril

Päivää,

Viime keskustelussa Määränpää antoi seuraavan esimerkki puhekielestä:



Määränpää said:


> _Tuutsä mukaan? Eiku sähän ootkin polttanu sun käden._



Minua kiinnostaa, että hän käytti tässä sanaa _polttaa _eikä _palaa_. Kirjakielessä "polttaa käsi"edellyttää (jos ymmärsin oikein sanakirjan selityksen) tahallista käden polttamista: ehkä joku polttaisi kätensä jos esim. hän haluaisi päästä jostakin velvoitteesta. Toisaalta jos haluaa puhua tahattomasta toiminnasta, pitää ymmärtääkseni sanoa "käsi paloi" (kun se meni liian lähelle liettä, jne.) tms.

Poikkeaako puhekieli siis tästä kaavasta?

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

Sanotaanhan myös esim. _Hän mursi jalkansa_, vaikka ajatuksellisesti oikeammin olisi sanoa _Hänen jalkansa murtui_.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> Sanotaanhan myös esim. _Hän mursi jalkansa_, vaikka ajatuksellisesti oikeammin olisi sanoa _Hänen jalkansa murtui_.


Tällaiset rakenteet ovat tavallisia englannissa. Lienevätkö sieltä suomeen lainattuja? (He broke his leg.)  Minun korvissani kuulostaa todella omituiselta monien urheiluselostajien suusta kuultava _Hän loukkasi itsensä._  Mahtaako tuo olla hyväksyttävää suomea?  Itse sanoisin _Hän loukkaantui._ Eihän yksikään urheilija ole niin tyhmä, että itseään ryhtyisi loukkaamaan.  Minun mielestäni "loukata" on transitiiviverbi.


----------



## Määränpää

Kielitoimiston sanakirja:





> *5.* aiheuttaa jllek vahinkoa t. kipua tulella t. kuumuudella, päästää palamaan pilalle, korventaa, kärventää. _Polttaa __sormensa __kuumassa __astiassa__. __Polttaa __suunsa __kuumalla __kahvilla__. __Auringon __rakoille __polttama __iho__. __Polttaa __ruoka __pohjaan__. _



Vahingon aiheuttamiseen viittaavia verbejä käytetään puhekielessä yleisesti myös ei-tahallisesta toiminnasta. Tästä huolimatta luulen, että vanhasta palovammasta puhuttaessa sanoisin itse _"sul on käsi palanu"_, koska olisi helpointa käyttää samanlaista rakennetta kuin lauseissa _"sul on käsi poikki/paketissa/paskana (vulg.)"._


----------



## altazure

Aivan, suomen kielessä näkökulma on se, että käden palaminen johtuu pohjimmiltaan henkilön "tahallisesta" toiminnasta: hän on työntänyt sen johonkin liian kuumaan paikkaan, tarkoituksella tai ei.


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Tällaiset rakenteet ovat tavallisia englannissa. Lienevätkö sieltä suomeen lainattuja? (He broke his leg.)  Minun korvissani kuulostaa todella omituiselta monien urheiluselostajien suusta kuultava _Hän loukkasi itsensä._  Mahtaako tuo olla hyväksyttävää suomea?  Itse sanoisin _Hän loukkaantui._ Eihän yksikään urheilija ole niin tyhmä, että itseään ryhtyisi loukkaamaan.  Minun mielestäni "loukata" on transitiiviverbi.



Se vain kuuluu urheiluun, että siinä on riskinsä. Jos voidaan sanoa: "_Keihäänheittäjä A voitti kilpailun_", niin voidaan myös sanoa: "_Keihäänheittäjä B loukkasi jalkansa [yrittäessään voittaa]_" (hänelle ei olisi tapahtunut yhtään mitään, jos hän ei olisi yrittänyt ja epäonnistunut). Jos ihminen on sivullinen, voi kaiketi olla osuvampaa käyttää epäsuorempaa muotoa: "_Toimitsija loukkaantui keihäskarsinnoissa._"


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos kaikille. Sanakirjastanikin löysin juuri esimerkit "polttaa itsensä auringossa" ja "loukata itsensä".

Onko kuitenkin yhtä hyväksyttävää sanoa 

"Käteni paloi kun se meni liian lähelle liettä"
kuin
"Poltin käteni kun laitoin sen liian lähelle liettä"

vai edellyttääkö jompikumpi eri tulkintaa?


----------



## Cold Breeze

Mietin kysymystäsi, Gavril, ja päädyin siihen tulokseen, että jälkimmäinen virke on parempi. Tätä tulkintaa tukee myös Wikisanakirjan (http://fi.wiktionary.org/wiki/polttaa) kohta 5:

5. saada palovamma jostain kuumasta
*Poltin* käteni leipoessa.

Jos sanoo, että käsi paloi, siitä tulee vaikutelma, että käsi leimahti nopeasti liekkeihin ja paloi. Vaikka toki tässä lauseyhteydessä kuulija varmasti ymmärtää, mitä puhuja yrittää sanoa. Vaikka "palaa" on ehkä puhekielessä yleisempi, kannattaa kirjakielessä kuitenkin käyttää sanaa "polttaa".


----------

